
Eliud Kipchoge runs first ever sub-two hour marathon in INEOS 1:59 challenge - danso
https://www.espn.com/olympics/story/_/id/27826102/eliud-kipchoge-runs-first-ever-sub-two-hour-marathon-ineos-159-challenge
======
ColinWright
Choose your source ...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21232211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21232211)
(cnn.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21232161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21232161)
(washingtonpost.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231660)
(bbc.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231529)
(theguardian.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231503)
(dw.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231479)
(nytimes.com) <\-- Discussion

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231450)
(wsj.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231449)
(sportingnews.com)

